# Shaggy's magic growing split of death



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

So I was hanging in chat one day&#8230; minding my own business when Shaggy (Mike) asks me if I want to get in on a split with him&#8230; well I figure that it is a split right, should be safe&#8230; right.

God I am such a dumb ass

So I get a box today (only took 11 days, that's some kind of record) and it is HUGE!! Well I am not going to write a big long post&#8230; basically I am humbled, really. It seems that when people found out that Mike was sending up a package to me they decided they wanted to throw in!!! Like what did I do to you!!!

OK let's start with the non-cigars&#8230; my wife's fav part!! What do we have here&#8230;

Far left you will see DVD&#8230; well movies up here are like hens teeth!! I get some in the mail BUT I have to wait for new stuff. Well Zira (Cindy) decided she did not want to have us up here with nothing to watch&#8230; thank you mamn for the wicked movies!! I know what we are doing tonight!!! And to the far right... beef jerky from Mike! This stuff is hard to come by, when you got no cows!!!

Mike found out that I like hot foods&#8230; figured he would send me some chips!! You know they are spicy when they are just called HOT!! For the record&#8230; they are now all gone. I knew they would not last long!! Also you can see Mikes sense of humour&#8230; just what every arctic guy needs&#8230; and penguin finger puppet, that talks!!

For those of you that don't know you can NOT talk to Mike for long without the topic of Bacon Salt coming up!! Well Conch Republican (Mark) decided that I should try some! Well now I got all three flavours!!

Here is more of Mikes humour&#8230; a caged polar bear that grows when you add water. Well now you guys can truly say that I have a pet Polar Bear!

Herbal tea&#8230; we drink tea and we love it! The candy bars and candy is from r-ice (Aaron) seems when he was at Mike's herf a little while ago he dropped of some goodies!!!

*OK on with the smokes!!!*​


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!! Nice hit!! Bacon Salt? Never hear of it - but bacon goes good with everything!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome hit guys!
The arctic fool deserved it


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Boy you got bitch slapped.:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

So Scimmia (Doug) decides to send me some tasty looking sticks!!

More from Aaron... like the candy was not enough!!!

Gryphs62 (Chris) was at Mike's herf as well and could not resist adding to the punishment

So a LONG time ago I was asking about Opus and Anejos and ssutton219 (Shawn) said he would send me one... well this guy does not forget!!! Even though I did.

Last is one bad SOB, my buddy and yours Conch! Well since he helped me bomb Drifty we have been chatting. In fact when I bought the pirate swag I bought one for me... so he had to send it up to me. Well leave it to him to see this as on opportunity to kick my ass!! Asks me on the phone is I tried this stick and that stick...I had no idea I was setting myself up!! Both pics are from him!!

OK man that took a long time!! But it was the least I could do for such a bunch of deserving brothers!

Like I said I am humbled by the generosity of the jungle... please guys/girls hit their RG as often and as much as you can!!

Thank you all for this hit!!

OK time to eat some jerky and watch a movie!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great bomb! Cigars and Bacon salt???? Lucky Duck! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow snacks and stogies!!! Very nice hit(s)!!!:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Bacon Salt is THE BOMB!
Check it out www.baconsalt.com
Nice hit Mike!
I heard about that stuff on Bob and Tom..... I have no idea how I ever lived before bacon salt! Now EVERYTHING can taste like bacon!:tu

Bacon salt on an Opus....... mmmmmm!:mn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Wow snacks and stogies!!! Very nice hit(s)!!!:tu


Never seen bacon salt. Very cool and original hit


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Some very wonderful and thoughtful hits!!!:tu:bl

Well deserved Craig!

Well done Lady and Gentlemen!!!:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Wow snacks and stogies!!! Very nice hit(s)!!!:tu


:tpd: DAMN.......Nice hit.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*WOW,*

Awesome hit!!!! :tu :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's see photos of that bear when you grow it!

Great hit!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, Craig! That blast must have put a dent in the polar ice cap.

I remember hearing about bacon salt, and it sounds interesting. Make sure you let us know if it tastes as good as it sounds.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol i couldn't help it when shaggy said he had things coming up for you.. =]


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That chat room will get ya in trouble all the time :r great hit guys. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow. So many of those goodies would have been gone before they even land on the table. :dr :dr


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Let's see photos of that bear when you grow it!


Sounds like "Famous quote's heard at Old Sailor's Herf!"

Enjoy man!!:ss

PS - I told you Mike didn't send you any Bacon Salt - I didn't lie!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, you got hit with the Earl Grey....NICE


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Bomb! With a store house like that you may start the first Cigar Lounge north of the Artic Circle!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

jbo said:


> Great Bomb! With a store house like that you may start the first Cigar Lounge north of the Artic Circle!


Craigs Cabana house!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

as long as the name of the culprit is shaggy.. lol i feel that all others were not as involved as the instigator shaggy.. lol


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hats off to you fine gentlemen.
Way to bomb the ass off the iceboy. :tu


----------

